# FOR SALE 1940's All American Wards Hawthorne



## Aaron Dempsey (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## frankster41 (Dec 8, 2012)

looks like 1940 Hawthorne All American with different chainring.


----------



## RMS37 (Dec 8, 2012)

Your bike is a relatively rare Montgomery Ward’s Hawthorne “All American.” They were produced between 1940 and early 1942 and they were actually manufactured for MW by two different bicycle manufacturers; Cleveland Welding and H.P. Snyder.

From what I can see in the photos yours is likely a Cleveland Welding built version but the form of the upper rear fender bridge is not visible which is the easiest way to be certain who made the frame. If you post a picture of the bridge or post the serial number (each manufacturer used their own pattern serial numbers) it will be easy to tell who made this bike.

You have many of the difficult parts needed to restore the bike to original condition but there are also numerous items that are missing or have been swapped out over time.


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 8, 2012)

*All American*

with the shockmaster fork I would say 1940. 1941 had a springer front fork.


----------



## Aaron Dempsey (Dec 8, 2012)

*does this help?*


----------



## RMS37 (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for posting the additional photos. The serial number is a Cleveland Welding (CWC) number. The upper photos still do not show if the upper fender bridge (the tube between the two seat stays that the fender attaches to) is straight or curved. Since the number is a CWC number the bridge should be a straight piece of tubing instead of an arched curve.

The serial number falls near the calendar break between 1940 and 1941 and being at the very end of the "H" numbers likely indicates an early 1941 build date. While the catalogs show CWC Shockmaster style springers being used in 1940 and Snyder style springers in 1941, that alone does not indicate the year of the bike. CWC continued to produce “All Americans“ into early 1942 and those bikes still were fitted with the CWC in-house Shockmaster forks while the later Snyder built versions switched to the Snyder style springer fork.


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the clairification Phil. I will post my all american serial # to see what year I  have. It has the ND shifter inside the tank.


----------



## Aaron Dempsey (Dec 8, 2012)

Thank you so much Phil! I had no idea.. Last question Is it worth anything?


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 9, 2012)

I sent you a pm   frankster41


----------



## Aaron Dempsey (Dec 10, 2012)

*Phil*

How bout $500 ?


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 10, 2012)

please put a price this and put it in the sell trade topic with pictures and location


----------



## RMS37 (Dec 10, 2012)

Aaron Dempsey said:


> How bout $500 ?




I think $500 is a fair price both ways, the rack and especially the tank and chain guard are very hard to find (as is the frame if you are searching for one)...Still I have seen complete versions of this bike in mint condition sell for not much over a grand to $1500 so $500 seems like it is in the ballpark for what you have whole. It is certainly restorable but it has been repainted and is missing parts. More likely people who are interested in your bike will want it for parts to finish one they are already working on. To that end you probably have $800+ dollars worth of parts if you choose to go that route.

Best,

Phil


----------



## Aaron Dempsey (Dec 11, 2012)

*Phil*

I don't have the time or patience to part it out so if anyone wants it for 500 please let me know.. Thanx again Phil!


----------

